# Επιτρέπεται η φωτογράφηση προσώπων σε δημόσιο χώρο;



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Πάντως, προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η ιδέα ότι μπορεί κάποιος να τραβάει φωτογραφίες ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους ρωτάει, είτε αυτός είναι ιδιώτης είτε όχι. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μέρος των αρμοδιοτήτων της Αρχής για την Προστασία Προσωπικών Δεδομένων είναι ακριβώς να ενημερώνεται το κοινό ότι μπαίνει σε χώρο όπου ενδέχεται να μαγνητοσκοπηθεί ή να φωτογραφηθεί. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ με επιτόπιες συλλήψεις ή με σωματική έρευνα χωρίς ένταλμα λόγω της πρακτικής αυτής, από την άλλη όμως μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να είμαι σε δημόσιες εκδηλώσεις, συγκεντρώσεις κλπ όπου διάφοροι τραβούν φωτογραφίες το κοινό χωρίς να το ρωτήσουν και με ενοχλεί πολύ.


Mod: Από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

Και πώς θα το εμποδίσεις αυτό σε δημόσιο χώρο όταν αύριο (αν όχι ήδη σήμερα) οι φωτογραφικές μηχανές μπορεί να κρύβονται μέσα στα γυαλιά που φοράει κάποια ή στο κουμπί του σακακιού που φοράει κάποιος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Το ευγενικό για τον φωτογράφο είναι φυσικά να ρωτήσει, άσχετα με το σε ποιον χώρο βρίσκεται. Όμως σε δημόσιους χώρους δεν τίθεται θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων, δεν βρίσκεσαι σε ιδιωτικές στιγμές. Είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό πάντως το να μην θέλεις το πρόσωπό σου να δημοσιευτεί από το να σε τραβήξει κάποιος φωτογραφία και μόνο. Από εκεί και πέρα, όταν βρίσκεσαι σε δημόσιο χώρο δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς να μην τραβάει κανείς φωτογραφίες που απλά σε περιλαμβάνουν, δεν σου ανήκει ο χώρος, δεν μπορείς να συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν να είναι δικός σου. Αν κάποιος φοβάται τόσο πολύ μην δουν την φάτσα του, ας μην κυκλοφορεί ή ας κυκλοφορεί με κουκούλα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως σε δημόσιους χώρους δεν τίθεται θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων, δεν βρίσκεσαι σε ιδιωτικές στιγμές.



Προσωπικά δεδομένα είναι κάθε πληροφορία που αναφέρεται σε και περιγράφει ένα άτομο, όπως: στοιχεία αναγνώρισης (ονοματεπώνυμο, ηλικία, κατοικία, επάγγελμα, οικογενειακή κατάσταση κλπ.), φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά, εκπαίδευση, εργασία (προϋπηρεσία, εργασιακή συμπεριφορά κλπ), οικονομική κατάσταση (έσοδα, περιουσιακά στοιχεία, οικονομική συμπεριφορά), ενδιαφέροντα, δραστηριότητες, συνήθειες. Το άτομο (φυσικό πρόσωπο) στο οποίο αναφέρονται τα δεδομένα ονομάζεται υποκείμενο των δεδομένων.​http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pageid=33,18990&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι ακόμα και η εμφάνισή μας, όπως και το πού ήμασταν, τι ώρα και με ποιον, καθώς και το τι κάναμε *είναι *προσωπικό δεδομένο. Με βάση αυτό, θα πρέπει το υποκείμενο των δεδομένων (εμείς) να ενημερώνεται ότι το τραβούν φωτογραφίες, καθώς και για ποιο σκοπό αυτές θα χρησιμοποιηθούν, και επίσης να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές.

Και δεν διαφωνώ με αυτό που λέει ο δόχτωρ παραπάνω, ότι δεν ξέρουμε ποιος μπορεί να μας τραβάει φωτογραφία και πώς, εξάλλου άλλο λέω: ότι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Μα το είπα ότι η δημοσιοποίηση οποιουδήποτε απ' αυτά τα στοιχεία συνιστά παράβαση, αν δεν έχουν την άδειά σου, όμως η *λήψη *αυτών των πληροφοριών δεν είναι παράνομη όταν τις δημοσιοποιείς ο ίδιος. Εννοείται βέβαια πως αν κάποιος σε παρακολουθεί συστηματικά είναι άλλη φάση.

Εμένα πάντως, επειδή συμβαίνει πάρα πολύ συχνά να τραβάω φωτογραφίες σε δημόσιους χώρους, μόνο δυο-τρεις φορές μού έτυχε να μου κάνει κάποιος παρατήρηση. Την μία ήταν μια κοπέλα στην Αριστοτέλους που μου είπε, με όχι και τόσο ευγενικό τρόπο, ότι δεν έχω δικαίωμα να τραβάω φωτογραφίες που την περιέχουν, οπότε και της απάντησα πού να πάει και τι να κάνει κι αν θέλει να μου κάνει μήνυση, και τις άλλες δυο φορές που θυμάμαι ήταν από ζευγάρια, που δεν βρέθηκαν κατά λάθος στο πλάνο αλλά που τους τράβηξα επειδή τους ήθελα μέσα στο θέμα. Και οι δυο φορές ήταν στην Αγγλία, με ρώτησαν γιατί τραβάω φωτογραφίες, ευγενικά, τούς απάντησα ότι το κάνω από χόμπι κι αν θέλουν να σβήσω την φωτογραφία που τους περιέχει γιατί ενδέχεται να τις ανεβάσω στο νετ. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις μου απάντησαν ευγενικότατα πως δεν χρειάζεται. Οι επίμαχες φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα το είπα ότι η δημοσιοποίηση οποιουδήποτε απ' αυτά τα στοιχεία συνιστά παράβαση, αν δεν έχουν την άδειά σου, όμως η *λήψη *αυτών των πληροφοριών δεν είναι παράνομη όταν τις δημοσιοποιείς ο ίδιος.


Ο σχετικός νόμος ορίζει την αποθήκευση προσωπικών δεδομένων από φυσικά πρόσωπα ως παράνομη. Δηλαδή, το να τραβάς φωτογραφίες των άλλων και να τις αποθηκεύεις στη μηχανή σου δεν επιτρέπεται.
Στην περίπτωση βιντεοσκόπησης ή φωτογράφησης δημόσιου χώρου, αυτός που βιντεοσκοπεί ή που φωτογραφεί πρέπει να σε ενημερώσει, να δώσεις τη συγκατάθεσή σου, να έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτά που τραβάει και να απαιτήσεις τη διαγραφή τους. Δεν αποτελεί δημοσιοποίηση προσωπικών δεδομένων το γεγονός ότι κυκλοφορείς σε δημόσιο χώρο, ούτε σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι συγκατατίθεσαι να σε τραβάει φωτογραφίες ο καθένας μόνο και μόνο επειδή είσαι κάπου με πολύ κόσμο. Έχει τη σχετική νομοθεσία ο ιστότοπος της αρχής, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις το διάβασμα από εκεί. Η κοπέλα του παραδείγματός σου θα μπορούσε να σου κάνει και μήνυση και αγωγή, όχι μόνο επειδή της απάντησες πού να πάει και τι να κάνει, αλλά επειδή δεν είχες και δίκιο: ούτε να την πάρεις φωτογραφία χωρίς να σου δώσει την άδεια έχεις δικαίωμα, ούτε να αρνηθείς να διαγράψεις τη φωτογραφία, εφόσον σου το ζήτησε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Nope, ο νόμος πουθενά δεν λέει ότι είναι προσωπικό σου δεδομένο ο οποιοσδήποτε *χώρος *στον οποίο βρίσκεσαι. Αν τραβήξω φωτογραφία μέσα στο πλάνο της οποίας βρίσκεσαι, εσύ είσαι που βρίσκεσαι μέσα στο πλάνο μου. Παρεξηγείς το γράμμα του νόμου. Δεν μπορείς να κατσικωθείς στο οποιοδήποτε μέρος και να απαιτείς να μην τραβάω φωτογραφίες γιατί είσαι κι εσύ μέσα. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά ανάμεσα στο "τραβάω φωτογραφίες" και "τραβάω εσένα φωτογραφίες" = σε παρακολουθώ.

Περαιτέρω, ο νόμος ορίζει ότι οι διατάξεις περί επεξεργασίας -περιλαμβάνεται και η συλλογή- δεδομένων δεν εφαρμόζονται όταν αυτή πραγματοποιείται από φυσικό πρόσωπο για άσκηση αποκλειστικά προσωπικών δραστηριοτήτων.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Κάνεις λάθος και επίσης δεν είπα αυτό που γράφεις αλλά δεν έχω αυταπάτες ότι θα σε πείσω. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες (έχει και νομολογία) διάβασε εδώ. Αν συνεχίσεις να διαφωνείς, δεν πειράζει. Εάν την επόμενη φορά που αυτή που θα της πεις πού να πάει και τι να κάνει σου κάνει αγωγή για προσβολή της προσωπικότητας και ηθική βλάβη, θα σου τα εξηγήσει ο δικηγόρος σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 9, 2014)

Ούτε εγώ έχω αυταπάτες ότι θα σε πείσω, παρότι μόλις παράθεσα τον ίδιο τον νόμο περί προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, όπου αναφέρεται ρητά ότι δεν είναι παράνομο να τραβάς φωτογραφίες για προσωπική χρήση, σε δημόσιους χώρους.

Ωστόσο τουλάχιστον διάβαζε αυτά που παραθέτεις γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πετάς ό,τι πρόχειρο βρίσκεις με μια γκουκλιά. Απ' αυτό το link που δίνεις, πάρε αυτό:

κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η αποτύπωση της εικόνας προσώπου χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του, όταν : (α) απεικονίζονται δημόσιοι χώροι (τελετές, δημόσιες συναθροίσεις, τοπία με γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον) δίχως εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπό. Έτσι, είναι επιτρεπτή η λήψη της εικόνας ενός προσώπου σε δεύτερο πλάνο, που γίνεται με κύριο στόχο την αποτύπωση ενός δημοσίου χώρου (ΕφΘες 2147/2001).
 (β) απεικονίζονται δημόσια γεγονότα γενικότερου κοινωνικού ενδιαφέροντος, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (ΕΔΔΑ, αποφ. 14 Φεβρουαρίου 1994, Cassado Coca).


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν ξέρω αν είναι νόμιμες ή παράνομες, σίγουρα κάποιες είναι κωμικές.

*The 25 Most WTF Moments Captured On Google Street View*


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

...
[h=1]Φωτογράφοι στα σίδερα[/h]
Και για τη φωτογράφιση ή φωτογράφηση, στο *διευκρινώ ή διευκρινίζω;*


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Κατά τ' άλλα, το βιντεάκι, αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά: PUSH TO ADD DRAMA.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Από ό,τι γνωρίζω, ιδίως οι ανήλικοι εμπίπτουν σε ειδική κατηγορία, και είναι πιο αυστηρά τα πράγματα. Διαφωνώ φυσικά με την προληπτική κράτηση των φωτογράφων, την κατάσχεση ή την καταστροφή φωτογραφικών μηχανών ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι υπερβολικό να ανησυχεί ο γονιός για το ποιος είναι αυτός που φωτογραφίζει το παιδί του και τι θα κάνει τη φωτογραφία, ούτε μου φαίνεται λογικό να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος όταν του λένε να σβήσει τις φωτογραφίες που απεικονίζουν ανηλίκους.

Στο λινκ που δίνει ο Δαιμάνος υπάρχει ένα λινκ του Ζάζουλα προς μια συζήτηση για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των φωτογραφιών. Στην Ελλάδα αυτά ανήκουν στο φωτογράφο, ο οποίος όμως δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τις φωτογραφίες χωρίς τη συναίνεση του υποκειμένου. Σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης των δύο αυτών δικαιωμάτων, υπερισχύει το δικαίωμα του φωτογραφιζόμενου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

Παλ, λυπάμαι αλλά έχει δίκιο ο Ελληγενής (διαφωνώ με το πώς αντιμετώπισε την κυρία που φωτογράφησε κατά λάθος, πάντως). 
Αν χρειαζόταν άδεια από τον καθένα που είναι μέσα στο πλάνο, δεν θα βλέπαμε ποτέ φωτογραφίες από τα γήπεδα με τους θεατές στο βάθος, φωτογραφίες από πολυσύχναστους δρόμους, λαϊκές αγορές, παραλίες κλπ. 
Από την άλλη, όταν πηγαίνεις σε εκδήλωση που ξέρεις ότι θα έχει φωτογράφο ή κάμερες, και παραμένεις στην εκδήλωση, τότε στην ουσία έχεις δώσει την συγκατάθεσή σου να φωτογραφηθείς. Μπορεί να είναι ενοχλητικό αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν θα δημοσιευτούν ποτέ οι φωτογραφίες (ξέρεις πόσες φορές με έχουν φωτογραφίσει οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι κοσμικοφωτογράφοι; Επειδή όμως εγώ δεν είμαι η χαριτωμένη κορούλα του κυρίου βιομήχανου οι φωτογραφίες μου δεν έχουν βρεθεί ποτέ σε καμιά κοσμική στήλη). Στο κάτω κάτω, όταν βλέπεις φακό, κάνε γκριμάτσες. Όσο χειρότερες, τόσο το καλύτερο. Οι φωτογραφίες θα πάνε κατευθείαν στα σκουπίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2014)

Πράγματι, εξαίρεση γίνεται για τις δημόσιες εκδηλώσεις. Πέραν αυτού όμως, αν τραβάμε φωτογραφίες σε δημόσιο χώρο και έρθει κάποιος και μας πει να μην τον τραβάμε, δεν μπορούμε να τον βρίσουμε γιατί δεν έχουμε δίκιο, πράγμα που έμαθα από εξειδικευμένη στο θέμα δικηγόρο μια φορά που έλεγα μια παρόμοια εμπειρία (καθόμουν για φαγητό στα Εξάρχεια, ήρθε ένας με στρατιωτικό παντελόνι και άρβυλα* και τραβούσε δήθεν καλλιτεχνικές φωτογραφίες τα τραπέζια και όταν τον αγριοκοίταξα έκανε πως τραβούσε τα μπαλκόνια από πάνω μας).

____________
*Λέτε να ήταν της ασφάλειας; :inno:


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2014)

_Δεν ήταν της ασφάλειας, της συζύγου του συνοδού σου ήταν που αναρωτιόταν που ξημεροβραδιάζεται ο προκομμένος της. Τι πράγμα; Εσένα σου είχε συστηθεί για ελεύθερος και ωραίος; Ε, αυτά έχει η ζωή._ :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2014)

SBE said:


> Παλ, λυπάμαι αλλά έχει δίκιο ο Ελληγενής (διαφωνώ με το πώς αντιμετώπισε την κυρία που φωτογράφησε κατά λάθος, πάντως).



Επειδή δεν είμαστε ρομπότ, δεν αποφεύγουμε κάτι μόνο και μόνο γιατί μάς το απαγορεύει κάποιος νόμος. Όπως προείπα, στα ζευγάρια που με ρώτησαν ευγενικά προσφέρθηκα ο ίδιος να σβήσω τις φωτογραφίες, παρότι δεν είχα καμιά υποχρέωση (μπορείς να δεις κι από τις φωτογραφίες ότι δεν είναι καθόλου πρώτο πλάνο, αν και δεν τους έβαλα τυχαία στο κάδρο). Την γκόμενα που έβρισα, την έβρισα γιατί ήρθε να μου πουλήσει τσαμπουκά. Αν ερχόταν και μου έλεγε ευγενικά "ξέρεις, με τράβηξες φωτογραφία, θα μπορούσες να την σβήσεις; Με ενοχλεί", θα της έλεγα "βεβαίως" και θα την έσβηνα, γιατί δεν χρειάζομαι κανέναν νόμο να μου υποδείξει πώς να συμπεριφερθώ σαν άνθρωπος. Όταν όμως δεν έχω άνθρωπο απέναντί μου, δεν πρόκειται να του μιλήσω σαν άνθρωπο. Και σήμερα τα ίδια θα της έλεγα.

Παλάβρα, ξαναδιάβασε το κείμενο που παράθεσα. Λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι εξαίρεση αποτελούν όλοι οι δημόσιοι χώροι, όχι μόνο οι εκδηλώσεις, όταν το πρόσωπο δεν είναι σε πρώτο πλάνο. Από το δικό σου link είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά δεδομένα είναι κάθε πληροφορία που αναφέρεται σε και περιγράφει ένα άτομο, όπως: στοιχεία αναγνώρισης (ονοματεπώνυμο, ηλικία, κατοικία, επάγγελμα, οικογενειακή κατάσταση κλπ.), φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά, εκπαίδευση, εργασία (προϋπηρεσία, εργασιακή συμπεριφορά κλπ), οικονομική κατάσταση (έσοδα, περιουσιακά στοιχεία, οικονομική συμπεριφορά), ενδιαφέροντα, δραστηριότητες, συνήθειες. Το άτομο (φυσικό πρόσωπο) στο οποίο αναφέρονται τα δεδομένα ονομάζεται υποκείμενο των δεδομένων.​http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pageid=33,18990&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL


Επειδή μεταφράζω κάτι σχετικό σήμερα και το θυμήθηκα: στο έντυπο 3 για γνωστοποιήσεις προς την Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων ορίζεται ότι _δεδομένα προσωπικού χαρακτήρα είναι κάθε πληροφορία που αναφέρεται στο υποκείμενο των δεδομένων (συμπεριλαμβάνουν δεδομένα εικόνας - ήχου του υποκειμένου)._

Επίσης από τον ιστότοπο της αρχής, οδηγίες για παιδιά και νέους (δηλαδή και για τους γονείς :)):

Τα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα είναι όλες οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρονται σε σένα. Είναι το όνομά σου, η διεύθυνσή σου, ο αριθμός του κινητού σου, το σχολείο στο οποίο πηγαίνεις, τα μέρη όπου ταξιδεύεις, τα αντικείμενα που αγοράζεις, το προφίλ σου στο Facebook, *οι φωτογραφίες σου από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι*, το βίντεο της παρέας σου από τη χθεσινή γιορτή... ​
Και παρακάτω:
 Όταν κάποιος σου ζητά να του δώσεις προσωπικά σου δεδομένα, έχεις το δικαίωμα να γνωρίζεις ακριβώς την ταυτότητά του, τον σκοπό για τον οποίο χρειάζεται τα δεδομένα σου, σε ποιους θα τα στείλει, καθώς και ποιοι θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι συμπληρώνεις εδώ. Από την αρχή κιόλας ειπώθηκε ότι οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο και δεν το αρνήθηκε κανείς. Οι φωτογραφίες που απλά σε περιλαμβάνουν, σε έναν δημόσιο χώρο, δεν υπόκεινται στις ίδιες διατάξεις:

κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η αποτύπωση της εικόνας προσώπου χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του, όταν :
(α) απεικονίζονται δημόσιοι χώροι (τελετές, δημόσιες συναθροίσεις, τοπία με γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον) δίχως εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπό. Έτσι, είναι επιτρεπτή η λήψη της εικόνας ενός προσώπου σε δεύτερο πλάνο, που γίνεται με κύριο στόχο την αποτύπωση ενός δημοσίου χώρου (ΕφΘες 2147/2001).
 (β) απεικονίζονται δημόσια γεγονότα γενικότερου κοινωνικού ενδιαφέροντος, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (ΕΔΔΑ, αποφ. 14 Φεβρουαρίου 1994, Cassado Coca).

Και:

Οι διατάξεις του παρόντος νόμου δεν εφαρμόζονται στην επεξεργασία δεδομένων η οποία πραγματοποιείται: α) από φυσικό πρόσωπο για την άσκηση δραστηριοτήτων αποκλειστικά προσωπικών ή οικιακών. (Ν. 2472/1997 Προστασία του ατόμου από την επεξεργασία δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα)


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Μη μυγιάζεσαι. Μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να κομίσει στο νήμα πληροφορία που θεωρεί ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον, χωρίς να θεωρηθεί ότι το κάνει αυτό για να σε κοντράρει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Βρε δεν είπα ότι το κάνει για να με κοντράρει, απλά δεν βλέπω ποια νέα πληροφορία φέρνει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Βρε δεν είπα ότι το κάνει για να με κοντράρει, απλά δεν βλέπω ποια νέα πληροφορία φέρνει.


Αυτό το κάνει κι ο Ζάζουλας, όταν γράφω κάτι που έχει ξαναγράψει κάποιος άλλος (ή εγώ ο ίδιος), αλλά δεν έχει(ς) δει με πόσο βλοσυρό ύφος διαβάζω αυτές τις επισημάνσεις.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2014)

*...
Going into battle with the paparazzi *(BBC News, Technology, 5 February 2014)

New York artist Adam Harvey is working with surveillance, fashion and privacy, with a view to keeping our lives more private.

He tells BBC's Click why he invented an anti-paparazzi device, which over-exposes the photographer's images by firing a bright light back at them when they take a picture.


Περισσότερα, στο βίντεο εκεί.


Επιτρέπεται ή όχι, ας κοπιάσουν, να πληρωθούν με το ίδιο νόμισμα. Mobbing with a flash => flashing the mobbers.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 6, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται η αποτύπωση της εικόνας προσώπου χωρίς τη συναίνεσή του, όταν : (α) απεικονίζονται δημόσιοι χώροι (τελετές, δημόσιες συναθροίσεις, τοπία με γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον) δίχως εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπό.
> (β) απεικονίζονται δημόσια γεγονότα γενικότερου κοινωνικού ενδιαφέροντος, ακόμη και αν υπάρχει εστίαση σε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (ΕΔΔΑ, αποφ. 14 Φεβρουαρίου 1994, Cassado Coca).


Οπότε, π.χ. σε αθλητικούς αγώνες, όταν η κάμερα δείχνει τους θεατές, δεν πειράζει. Αλλά αν εστιάσει στη φάτσα ενός θεατή, πειράζει; Ή σε διαδηλώσεις, κίνηση στους δρόμους ή στα φοβερά ρεπορτάζ του Star στις παραλίες; (Όπου μάλιστα η μαγνητοσκόπηση γίνεται για εμπορική χρήση και όχι από χόμπι.)

Επιπλέον, αν είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο το πού ήμουν εγώ, είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο και το πού ήταν το αυτοκίνητό μου (άρα και εγώ), άρα είναι εξίσου παράνομη η αποθήκευση/δημοσίευση υλικού που δείχνει οχήματα με αρ κυκλοφορίας. Επίσης, είναι εξίσου παράνομο να μπω στο τουίτερ και να γράψω "Μόλις είδα την Έφη Θώδη να αγοράζει τυρόπιτες από το τάδε everest". Και αν η αποθήκευση είναι παράνομη όσο και η δημοσίευση, όχι μόνο στο τουίτερ, αλλά ούτε στην παλάμη μου δεν κάνει να το γράψω. Σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 6, 2014)

Στο πρώτο η απάντηση είναι ναι, στο δεύτερο δεν ξέρω. Μάλλον κατά περίπτωση, αν κρίνω κι από το (β). Είναι θέμα του δικαστηρίου να αποφασίσει κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό, φαντάζομαι.

Για τα "επιπλέον" δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω. Υποθέτω ότι με το γράμμα του νόμου είναι παράνομο να δημοσιεύσεις το πού βρισκόταν ο Χ, αν δεν είναι επίσημη δημόσια εμφάνιση, αλλά η επιβολή του αγγίζει τα όρια της υπερβολής. Η αποθήκευση υποτίθεται ότι είναι παράνομη, αλλά αν είναι για προσωπική χρήση απαλλάσσεσαι. Αυτό γράφει ο ίδιος ο νόμος. Το πνεύμα του νόμου δεν είναι να ανταλλάσσουμε μεταξύ μας μηνύσεις για παράνομη διαχείριση προσωπικών δεδομένων, αλλιώς η πλειονότητα όσων λέμε και κάνουμε θα ήταν παράνομη. Αυτό που προσπαθεί να προστατεύσει είναι το ίδιο το άτομο από έκθεση, εκμετάλλευση, παρακολούθηση και παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητάς του.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2014)

Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι το κείμενο που παραθέτει ο Ελληγενής από το λίνκο μου εδώ είναι νομολογία, δηλαδή μία (και όχι _μια_) απόφαση δικαστηρίου η οποία δεν έχει ισχύ νόμου και λειτουργεί μόνο επικουρικά στα ελληνικά δικαστήρια - δηλαδή αν ξαναπροκύψει θέμα, δεν αποκλείεται ένα άλλο δικαστήριο να αποφασίσει κάτι άλλο. Το αυτόν και για την απόφαση του ΕΔΔΑ, που δεν είναι καν ελληνικό δικαστήριο και από όσο γνωρίζω οι αποφάσεις του χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για στήριξη επιχειρημάτων σε σχετικά κείμενα (π.χ. αγωγές).


----------

